# Any meets in Bucks area on Boxing Day



## Faro (23 December 2008)

I don't hunt myself (dressage and endurance are my disciplines!!!), but on occasion we'll go on foot to a boxing day meet.  Can anyone tell me please where the VofA boxing day meet is taking place (and times) and/or any other meets in the Berks/Bucks/South Oxon area please?


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (23 December 2008)

Have PM'd You!!


----------



## Rocky715 (24 December 2008)

theres always a meet in Winslow on Boxing Day


----------



## Twiglet (24 December 2008)

theres always a meet in Winslow on Boxing Day
		
Click to expand...

We are going to this one


----------



## Rocky715 (24 December 2008)

riding in it???

i will be going to watch so see you there!!!!


----------



## nicky_jakey (24 December 2008)

I'm going to the Vale of Aylesbury meet on Boxing day. It's at Cholesbury Common near Chesham. 
They deliberately haven't advertised the time - but you can contact the hunt &amp; they will tell you + parking details etc.


----------

